# FiOS TV VMS1100 Media Server & IPC1100 IP Client



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

This summary/informational post is a work-in-progress, please post any updates/corrections ...

Rumored for a while, and announced at CES 2013, the FiOS TV Media Server & IP Client:

http://newscenter.verizon.com/residential/news-articles/2013/01-verizon-motorola-fios-tv-media-server-ces/

Server (VMS1100):

6 tuners
1TB hard-drive wih eSATA port
Can support up to 5 VMS1100 clients
Can have two VMS1100's in a household
Does it inter-operate with prior generation DVRs (7232, 7216, ...) and/or Receivers (7100, ...)?
Support for wireless clients?
Ability to run native HTML5 apps?
Ability to transcode a recording for download to a mobile device?
Client (IPC1100):

Communicates with Server over IP network
Can pause "live" TV
Can play recordings from up to two Servers
Not yet sure if it has a tuner, think not because you can pause "live" TV, but have seen reference to it having a tuner, we'll see ...
Rumored availability is September 2013
No pricing information available


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

I hear the server will have the ability to transcode.. I like the idea of that in whatever future form it might have.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

fireponcoal said:


> I hear the server will have the ability to transcode.. I like the idea of that in whatever future form it might have.


Yep, they don't have any ability to download a DVR recording today that I'm aware of. Will add that transcode statement to the summary above.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHMCa9RvgSI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Now starting to wonder whether the 7232 & 7100 would be able to access the VMS1100. Originally thought that all old equipment was incompatible, but now not sure since the 7232 and 7100 have IP capability. It will be interesting if the tuner-based IP capable older gear will be capable of at least accessing the recordings on the VMS1100. Very little information is available.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Now starting to wonder whether the 7232 & 7100 would be able to access the VMS1100. Originally thought that all old equipment was incompatible, but now not sure since the 7232 and 7100 have IP capability. It will be interesting if the tuner-based IP capable older gear will be capable of at least accessing the recordings on the VMS1100. Very little information is available.


The latest rumor has been "September", from a cable show in May, but it's been very quiet, with also no mention by the CFO on the last analyst call.

It seems to have been confirmed that the 7232 and 7100 will not be able to access recordings on the VMS1100. Still hopeful that someday the IPC1100 will be able to utilize it's internal tuner and not need to steal a tuner from the VMS1100.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

At least they're talking about it again: http://www.fiercecable.com/story/mcadam-fios-media-server-will-eliminate-need-coax-and-speed-installs/2013-09-24


----------



## Cobra611 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's mid February '14...any updates??


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Cobra611 said:


> It's mid February '14...any updates??


http://www.fiercecable.com/story/verizon-begin-deploying-fios-media-server-end-q1/2014-01-30


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Sixto said:


> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/verizon-begin-deploying-fios-media-server-end-q1/2014-01-30


I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for this one. End of first quarter is 3/31. "Begin deployment" just means they will ship the first production unit by then.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for this one. End of first quarter is 3/31. "Begin deployment" just means they will ship the first production unit by then.


Deployment has apparently started, as some people have reported ordering the VMS system here: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29044849-STB-When-are-the-new-STB-s-coming-~start=150


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Deployment, in a limited number of locations (reportedly around NYC, PA and Texas) is live. Some users are reporting their results over at DSLReports.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone ordered a VMS yet?

They've completely priced themselves out of my interest. With my "free multi room DVR for life" promo, I'm completely disincented from even considering the VMS!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dmurphy said:


> Has anyone ordered a VMS yet?
> 
> They've completely priced themselves out of my interest. With my "free multi room DVR for life" promo, I'm completely disincented from even considering the VMS!


I was about to today. For me it's $4 LESS than my current 3 DVR's (I don't have the FFL deal) but then I figured there was no real advantage EXCEPT I'd have 1 single program list which I like but I'd be losing 500MB storage on 3DVR vs. VMS. Same 6 tuners so nothing gained there. Was also considering the "advanced" version (2 VMS servers) for $6 MORE than the 3 DVR's I have but then I would still have 2 separate playlists but 12 tuners vs 6 and 2 gig vs 1.5. Don't really need all the tuners or storage sooooo, for the moment I'm sticking with what I have,


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Can you add a esata drive and increase it's storage?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Can you add a esata drive and increase it's storage?


The VMS doesn't yet support external storage. Rumor is in future.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Has anyone ordered a VMS yet?
> 
> They've completely priced themselves out of my interest. With my "free multi room DVR for life" promo, I'm completely disincented from even considering the VMS!


I've had one for a couple months now. Our market was one of the first to have it available. I have a VMS server and 2 IP clients. Overall I love the set up, They need to turn on some features (eSATA expansion, streaming to other devices, e.g.), and the s/w at first was slow and buggy. But they've been aggressive at upgrading the s/w. I still hit some bugs from time to time, but the slowness is gone. The best feature for me isn't the 6 tuners or the 1TB internal drive (as nice as they are) - it's the integration between the boxes. The integration is utterly seamless. The ip boxes are positively tiny.

Also, if the IP boxes lose connectivity with server they do get a number of channels in. At that point the boxes would act like a true IP box, and you would get all the same channels that are available on the iPad app, e.g.


----------



## Cobra611 (Apr 17, 2010)

I went in to get an HD receiver, to go along with the 2 DVR's we already have. Was told it would be $1 more a month to go with the media server and the 2 clients. So, they ordered it and should be here in the next few days. Now, I gotta watch about 75 hrs. of saved programs real soon!!


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Cobra611 said:


> I went in to get an HD receiver, to go along with the 2 DVR's we already have. Was told it would be $1 more a month to go with the media server and the 2 clients. So, they ordered it and should be here in the next few days. Now, I gotta watch about 75 hrs. of saved programs real soon!!


You have a month to return your old DVR. Here's a tip. If you don't unplug the electrical power, you can keep it up and running until you watch all your recordings. It doesn't need the coax connected to watch what you already have recorded. However, if you unplug the electrical power it will not reboot without the coax. That's a problem because once you connect the new VMS system, the old DVRs will not operate properly. (That make sense?)


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm getting ready to go with a FiOS triple play package utilizing the VMS1100 and four IPC1100's...but I have not been able to find any specs or user manuals online for these boxes. Does anyone have a link for this?

I'd like to connect these new devices the same way as I have the four DTV boxes that I'm replacing. For example, in my main room I want to connect the VSM via HDMI to my TV, but I would also like to connect an s-video and composite L-R audio to a DVD recorder...but I have no idea if the VSM has any of these "legacy" outputs.

For two of the three rooms that will get the IP clients, one TV is not HD (s-video + composite audio), and another is an old HD TV (DVI or component video + optical or composite audio). Do the IP boxes have any of these outputs or do they only have HDMI?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

The boxes support HDMI, component, composite, and RF. No s-video or DVI. I tried finding documentation on line. You're right... I don't really see any.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

bcab17 said:


> I'm getting ready to go with a FiOS triple play package utilizing the VMS1100 and four IPC1100's...but I have not been able to find any specs or user manuals online for these boxes. Does anyone have a link for this?
> 
> I'd like to connect these new devices the same way as I have the four DTV boxes that I'm replacing. For example, in my main room I want to connect the VSM via HDMI to my TV, but I would also like to connect an s-video and composite L-R audio to a DVD recorder...but I have no idea if the VSM has any of these "legacy" outputs.
> 
> For two of the three rooms that will get the IP clients, one TV is not HD (s-video + composite audio), and another is an old HD TV (DVI or component video + optical or composite audio). Do the IP boxes have any of these outputs or do they only have HDMI?


 Here's a link to the FiOS User Guides: http://www.verizon.com/Support/Residential/tv/fiostv/general+support/user+guides/user+guides.htm


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm considering a switch from DTV after 20 years with them. I currently have the ability to add all OTA channels (including sub-channels) into the program guide of the DTV DVR for viewing and recording. Also, I can add an eSATA drive to extend storage, and I need RF remotes based on my setup. I read the guides linked above but still don't know if any/all of these features are available with the FIOS DVR. I am in one of the ares getting the new systems.

Can someone help me out?


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

rakstr said:


> I'm considering a switch from DTV after 20 years with them. I currently have the ability to add all OTA channels (including sub-channels) into the program guide of the DTV DVR for viewing and recording. Also, I can add an eSATA drive to extend storage, and I need RF remotes based on my setup. I read the guides linked above but still don't know if any/all of these features are available with the FIOS DVR. I am in one of the ares getting the new systems.
> 
> Can someone help me out?


After a very long time with DTV, I have been a FiOS customer for all of two days...so I'm a "question asker", not an "answer giver"...but I may be able to give you some info. The latest Quantum service (MVS + IP Clients) is very similar the DTV Genie + client system. From what I have read, the FiOS VMS does not support eSATA external drives yet (although I think that this option may be added in the future).

I had also asked about RF remotes, and the answer from Verizon was "no". So I'm using the good old IR receiver and flasher system for my hidden IP client. I know it's nowhere near as good as RF, but if you don't mind having to point the remote, it works well (there are several reasonably priced IR repeater-flasher-receiver systems at Amazon).

As for OTA integration with the FiOS boxes, I have no idea. I'm sure someone else will answer that for you.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

You're correct on the esata drives. All of their other DVRs currently support it, but the VMS doesn't yet. It will - when, not sure. But it is coming. As for the OTA integration - no the DVRs don't do that. But then again, it's not really necessary - you'll get all your locals anyway. It's true that there are probably some digital subchannels you don't get in some markets, but by and large, Verizon carries all locals.


----------

